# Bear Skull



## Al33 (Jul 18, 2012)

Recently finished this Euro mount of my first bear which I got on Sept. 16th last year. All I did was flesh it out as much as I could then let it sit in a 5 gal. bucket of water for 8 hot days, poured out the resulting mess and added fresh water for another 8-10 days. I then poured the second batch out and let in set in fresh water with salon bleach for a day took it out and let it dry. Had to glue in a bunch of the teeth that fell out but happy with the results.

I also saved the claws and made each of my two granddaughters a neckless from two of them and gave three others to my three com-padres that helped get it out of the woods and skin it. The skin is fleshed out and dried waiting on me to do something with it.


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 18, 2012)

Good Job Al


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice Al , good memories there.


----------



## FMBear (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome job!  Congrats!


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks great Al. I am whitening our two bear skulls tomorrow.


----------



## snook24 (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks great!!!


----------



## RPM (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice job Al!!!


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Jul 19, 2012)

I hear you can set a head over an ant hill and a week later it's barebones ready to bleach! Haven't tried it yet, but before the year is out I plan on a set of bear teeth around my neck! 

Cheers!


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Jul 24, 2012)

that looks good, if I take one I think I would like to do the same


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 24, 2012)

Good looking skull job!  I like the Beaver in the background too...  

With luck and some help from the Big Guy upstairs I'll get my Rug this season!

*V*


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 10, 2012)

Way to go, Al, in bagging that beast & doing a mighty fine euro mount.  Somehow I missed the story of your hunt if you posted it on the forum, so please offer us the forum web link so we can read more about your up close & personal bear encounter.  Thx.  

Best of luck to you & your hunting crew this coming season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 10, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Way to go, Al, in bagging that beast & doing a mighty fine euro mount.  Somehow I missed the story of your hunt if you posted it on the forum, so please offer us the forum web link so we can read more about your up close & personal bear encounter.  Thx.
> 
> Best of luck to you & your hunting crew this coming season.



Found it over in the Traditional Archery forum section.  

Here's the forum web link for Al's bear story details & photos below:  



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=644128 

"My week of bear hunting - Long read"

09-17-2011, 09:19 PM


----------



## pnome (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice!  I was thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Aug 16, 2012)

Putting a skull in an ant hill is one of the worse things that you can do to your trophy. Whether it is a bear, deer,hog or whatever your trophy may be. It is was better to give it to someone who does european mounts so it is done right and you dont regret messing your trophy up. Any body interested shoot me an email. I do aroung 600 skulls a year ranging from, racoon, deer, bear, elk, reigndeer and longhorn bulls. headsnskulls@hotmail.com


----------



## tkyklr1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Check out SouthernSkulls.com  He does some good work.


----------

